# My newsest bridge for a customer



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

http://s615.photobucket.com/albums/...%20bridge/

Enjoy.... about 8' long and 5' tall.. all steel, fully welded. I never got time to work on my stuff always building.....


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, Daniel......... That's a dandy. Great job.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Daniel
Great looking bridge, is this bridge going between something or is this just part of a long bridge ? Please keep us posted
Dennis


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

its part of a long bridge.....


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Reminds me of an old long gone bridge the Erie had over the Genessee River valley near Belfast NY. I really need to learn to weld huh? 

http://www.usgennet.org/usa/ny/county/allegany/RailroadsAlleg/EriePixHome.htm 

Chas


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

IMPRESSIVE!!! 
Great work Daniel!


----------



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful work Daniel. It looks like your girder is made from three pieces of channel with the side pieces being of lighter gauge - is that correct? Also what gauge wire/rod is used for the crossbracing ?


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

the sides are 2" channel and I use 3" channel as a spacer for the 2" material and the 3" gives me a base to skew the track down to. 
the wire used is 3/16 round rod. I have used 1/8 in the past both look great thou.


----------

